# Chorizo Recall



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

New York company recalls 3 tons of sausage products for inspection issue
					

Milan Provisions Co. Inc., a Corona, NY, establishment, is recalling about 6,000 pounds of heat-treated, not fully cooked, not shelf stable chorizo




					www.foodsafetynews.com


----------

